# MA Middlesex County Deputy Sheriff Motorcycle Division



## Furbo (Nov 2, 2011)

Question: When these guys do details and "work with local PDs", do they get paid? Also, do they have to buy their own bikes, insurance, gas, uniforms, guns, etc? My friend "works" on his motorcycle several times per week and I doubt he is making any type of salary. My suspicion is that this is all voluntary so he can play cops and robbers.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll cut to the chase.....unless you have an enormous political dime and/or make thousands of dollars in political contributions to the right people, you're not getting on this unit.

Thank you for playing, we have some nice parting gifts for you.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mods Please Move This To Ask a Cop


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> Mods Please Move This To Ask a Cop


We should have a section called _Stir the Pot._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> We should have a section called _Stir the Pot._


We do it's called Ask A Cop


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

The MSO has two different m/c units. They have about 10 white H/D bikes that will do funeral escorts and parades. The people on these bikes are full-time, academy trained officers w/the MSO. There is also a reserve m/c unit. These people operate black H/Ds which are leased and paid for by the individual and they are all volunteers.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Six of one, half dozen of another. This thread is doomed.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

BIG IRISH said:


> Harry, how can this be moved to "ask a cop" when this involves a Sheriffs Dept question???


Don't know, but...


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BIG IRISH said:


> Harry, how can this be moved to "ask a cop" when this involves a Sheriffs Dept question???


Maybe we should add Ask A Sheriff to the list.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> Maybe we should add Ask A Sheriff to the list.


Oh good. I have a question: why does somebody take a job with an agency that for hundreds of years in Massachusetts has been tasked with the care and custody of inmates and then decide that they really want to do police work? Why not just take the police test and become a cop?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

sdb29 said:


> Oh good. I have a question: why does somebody take a job with an agency that for hundreds of years in Massachusetts has been tasked with the care and custody of inmates and then decide that they really want to do police work? Why not just take the police test and become a cop?


It is easier to buy the badge at the clambake then go to the academy.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh boy! lease a Harley and ride with the boys? Do they go to Laconia, Daytona, or Sturgis?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

saw one guy on a honda or yamaha couple years ago.

he was nice enough to volunteer for a funeral detail.

guess nobody noticed he was on a jap bike.

( well, almost everybody )


----------



## Furbo (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, my friend definitely has a black bike, so it's volunteer. Got it.

Tell me about he performs a detail. Does he get any money, or does it all go directly to the Sheriff's office as a 'donation'?

Also, this guy is assigned as an auxillary police/emergency reserve in his home town, what's the deal there?


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

sdb29 said:


> Oh good. I have a question: why does somebody take a job with an agency that for hundreds of years in Massachusetts has been tasked with the care and custody of inmates and then decide that they really want to do police work? Why not just take the police test and become a cop?


yeah? just like that? i didn't realize it was so easy!


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Furbo said:


> Ok, my friend definitely has a black bike, so it's volunteer. Got it.
> 
> Tell me about he performs a detail. Does he get any money, or does it all go directly to the Sheriff's office as a 'donation'?
> 
> Also, this guy is assigned as an auxillary police/emergency reserve in his home town, what's the deal there?


It sounds like your "friend" wants to be a police officer and has yet to get on for whatever reason. If he is your friend why don't you ask him these questions. My guess is you are just stirring the pot and stoking the anti Sheriff sentiment that some of the people here have. But what do I know.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Ok, my friend definitely has a black bike, so it's volunteer. Got it
*
a radiator is a dead give away it's a jap bike.

these guys seem harmless and like "playing cop" until they meet a real asshole, try to pull someone over, flash the gun, etc.

guess it's better to have the cheap import than tie up your cash in a Harley

although being 45 and still living with mom you would think they'd have the extra money :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

gm7988 said:


> yeah? just like that? i didn't realize it was so easy!


If it was easy, everyone would do it.

Nothing worthwhile is easy.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

pahapoika said:


> a *radiator* is a dead give away* it's a jap bike*.
> 
> these guys seem harmless and like "playing cop" until they meet a real asshole, try to pull someone over, flash the gun, etc.
> 
> ...


Those serious Harley "dudes" who have been riding water-cooled V-Rods for ten years would disagree with you.
Most "bagger" imports cost as much as the comparable Harley these days.

JUST SAYING BRO! Buy American...Buy Victory:skull:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*JUST SAYING BRO! Buy American...Buy Victory:skull: 
*
Victory ?

man, those are some ugly bikes !

but you know what i'm saying. if your trying to look the part, buy the Harley :shades_smile:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> "It's the hard that makes it great"



View attachment 3244


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> "It's the hard that makes it great"


That's what she said.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Furbo said:


> Ok, my friend definitely has a black bike, so it's volunteer. Got it.
> 
> Tell me about he performs a detail. Does he get any money, or does it all go directly to the Sheriff's office as a 'donation'?
> 
> Also, this guy is assigned as an auxillary police/emergency reserve in his home town, what's the deal there?


If he is that good of a friend, why don't YOU ask HIM?


----------



## doe (Aug 10, 2011)

*Suffolk deputy*

In my department everything paid by the department. And I never pay for my badge


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Suffolk deputy*



doe said:


> In my department everything paid by the department. And I never pay for my badge


*Now Thats Funny !!*


----------



## Furbo (Nov 2, 2011)

OK, I'm not trying to stir the pot here. Honestly. I am dating a guy who rides a motorcycle for the middlesex county deputy sheriffs's dept. He is constantly doing details and "working with local PD's", yet I never see him making any money. i don't care about his salary, because he as a real full time job. I just wanted to know if this "hobby" is costing him money out of pocket. Do the detalis and local PD work get him paid or is he paying to play cop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Furbo said:


> OK, I'm not trying to stir the pot here. Honestly. I am dating a guy who rides a motorcycle for the middlesex county deputy sheriffs's dept. He is constantly doing details and "working with local PD's", yet I never see him making any money. i don't care about his salary, because he as a real full time job. I just wanted to know if this "hobby" is costing him money out of pocket. Do the detalis and local PD work get him paid or is he paying to play cop.


If he's working details (directing traffic at construction sites), he's likely being paid. If he says he's "working with local PD's" as in responding to calls or conducting patrols, he's full of shit.

If his real full-time job isn't behind the walls of the house of correction, you're dating yourself a hack or a whacker. Probably both.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> [you're dating yourself a hack or a whacker. Probably both.


A W/Hacker.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Furbo said:


> OK, I'm not trying to stir the pot here. Honestly. I am dating a guy who rides a motorcycle for the middlesex county deputy sheriffs's dept. He is constantly doing details and "working with local PD's", yet I never see him making any money. i don't care about his salary, because he as a real full time job. I just wanted to know if this "hobby" is costing him money out of pocket. Do the detalis and local PD work get him paid or is he paying to play cop.


What he's telling you and what he's doing may be 2 different things. Ask where he's doing the details. Plenty of people on here can verify this. Personally I think it's a line of BS and he's stepping out on you.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

what Delta said.

if he's doing "details" with the bike on parades, escorting motorcycle runs or funerals he's probably doing "freebies"

if it's construction zones, public events or traffic it's more likely being paid for by a town.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just being nosy? Suspicious? I feel like something is missing here.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Eagle13 said:


> Just being nosy? Suspicious? I feel like something is missing here.


I personally think we could better get an idea of this "deputy's" agenda if we had a photo of the OP to utilize during the course of our investigation.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not trying to stir the pot, honestly. BUT.There's always a big but.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Furbo said:


> I am dating a guy who rides a motorcycle for the middlesex county deputy sheriffs's dept. He is constantly doing details and "working with local PD's", yet I never see him making any money.


I'm not in the FBI, but that's what we call a CLUE


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey hun, maybe its time to date somone else................................................................:smug:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think I found a pic of him.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ouuuuuuuuuuhhhhhh REEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

now that's a cool bike ! :shades_smile:


----------

